# Prelude & Three Pieces On Plato's Republic



## 1996D (Dec 18, 2018)

Timocracy, oligarchy, democracy, tyranny, aristocracy-The Five Regimes-the five templates for organizing a society which Plato learned in the study of neighbouring Greek city states, which provided ample evidence through their histories. By means of the study of political systems in Greek and world history he devised a cycle which societies go through in time. Each system following the next, in precise order.

In the first musical work, each regime is represented within the single, through-composed one movement piece, as it transports us through political change as described in Plato's masterpiece, sustaining the soul stretching ride of having lived through all these political and societal changes in musical form. Immerse your being into the most important work of political philosophy the world has ever known, as relevant today as it was two thousand years ago.

The prelude to be released tomorrow the 7th is a preface to Plato's Republic, and is neither related nor unrelated musically to the three works: it is an introduction to the larger work as a whole.

The following two works will be on other aspects concerning The Republic and will be released later this year to complete the trilogy on Plato.

http://classics.mit.edu/Plato/republic.9.viii.html

The first work coming the 14th of March concerns Book 8 of The Republic.


----------



## flamencosketches (Jan 4, 2019)

The day is almost over, is the prelude still coming?


----------

